# I'm deeply in love.



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

I just need to share.. as it has been getting even more intense of late.

My days revolve almost primarily around listening to music and just being moved and touched by it to a degree unprecedented in my life. Ever since I took a Mozart course last quarter and bought the Complete Mozart Edition I've just completely fallen in love with Mozart more than ever before.. and that is what I listen to mostly at the moment. Overall though, I am moved deeply by music from Bach to Mahler.. right now I am just in an intense Mozart phase.

Right now the words "Pace, pace, mio dolce tesoro" are haunting my mind, and I try to express to people in words what Mozart did with the setting of those sweet words. He put them in a musical bed of such velvety warmth, beauty and contentment that one is hard pressed not to find their heart burst upon truly listening to it deeply.

Just now I lay on my bed listening from that moment until the end of the opera... first through the indescribable beauty of that duet, and then into the ending piece, which made me feel I was soaring through heaven itself.

Everything I listen to I hear more clearly and deeply than I ever have before. I listened to much of Mahler's 3rd symphony yesterday... the sounds of nature, the spiritual journey, the presence of divinity.. it's overwhelmingly beautiful. Music is pure magic.

What is really killing me at the moment though is Mozart.... I listen to a piece like La Finta Giardiniera and thoroughly enjoy it as extremely beautiful music, which it is... and then when I go from it to Le Nozze di Figaro, it kills me... it's just not comprehensible. There is beautiful music, and that's wonderful.. but the masterpieces of the greatest composers go beyond that, and when you are truly in a place of recognizing that even I IV V I is a beautiful and magical thing.. something like Le Nozze di Figaro really threatens to send you permanently into an afterlife of eternal bliss.

I will be returning to this thread to share about any unbearably strong feelings I have for particular pieces of music as the feelings overtake me.. I encourage others to do the same!

What pieces make you surprised that you're still alive at the end of them?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I love *Ligeti*


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you bought him flowers yet? lol Sorry I had to do that.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Strauss' Zarathustra.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

macgeek2005,

As you can read from my post in opera forum, I m also enthused by Mozart's Figaro. And years pass, the admiration grows deeper than ever, and I am always moved by the profound humanity of this masterpiece! I used to love the popular showpieces like Figaro's aria at the end of Act I, or Cherubino's lovely songs about love. But now I am more into the deep feelings of "Dove sono i bei momenti " and "Sull'aria...che soave zeffiretto", and every time I hear those melodies, I feel grateful to be able to enjoy such heavenly music! And the finale, from "Contessa, perdono" and on, how can you not moved by the heartfelt tender and kindness! The word and world are beyond me! Yes, it is an opera buffa, but it reaches the ultra-most achievement of the art: to sanctuate the spirit of humanity.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I dont even need to respond to these threads as everyone knows my answer. 

/winning


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Let's see... I'm in love...with me. Not with any composer. I think I know so many and no one was absolutely flawless
Sometimes corny, sometimes boring, sometimes so weird... Of course there are many composers I love... This goes from a little bit to a lot. I would apply like then rather than love. I like very much many Russian composers and many Austrian composers. 
Love... Love is a big word. Personally, I leave this word for others. The "manga-tutti" from one composer. E.g. Ligeti and our friend composeroutofgarde. 

Martin

Exceptions :Scriabin and Bartok. Never disappointed me.

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Couchie said:


> I dont even need to respond to these threads as everyone knows my answer.
> 
> /winning


Give us a clue.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Couchie loves Wagner! I love 80% of his production.

Martin


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

macgeek2005 said:


> What pieces make you surprised that you're still alive at the end of them?


I always feel overwhelmed by Górecki, second symphony, second movement.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I dont even need to respond to these threads as everyone knows my answer.
> 
> /winning


Ah *Couchie* my *Scriabin* loving cucumber monster.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a pity when someone opens their heart on this forum people respond with totally insensitive replies - such as - "I like Ligeti"

OP - I know where you are coming from -thanks for sharing - I am a Mozart fan too - if anything I think Mozart is UNDER rated. His genius and contribution to this earth have not yet been properly recognised to the extent which is deserved by his vast treasury of musical diamonds.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

macgeek2005 said:


> I just need to share.. as it has been getting even more intense of late.
> 
> My days revolve almost primarily around listening to music and just being moved and touched by it to a degree unprecedented in my life.


This is really disturbing.

Don't you at least use aftershave? What do people around you think of the smell of being steeped so deep in Mozart, and no time to have a proper baroque bath, or a renaissance shower, or a romantic spa, or a post-modern wash?

Sorry - I have no love for Mozart, nor his peculiar personality. I'm not completely refractory to being enlightened, but all I hear is light and superficial tap dancing when I listen....[/curmudgeonly post over]


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I do like Mozart some. But after awfterwhile, his music gets so predictable. Especially from the dominant to the tonic. Does it always have to have a trill there? I have yet to find the perfect composer. I prefer to listen to as much variety as I can to make up for it. I thought of a joke for this but maybe it is too distasteful to share.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> Ah *Couchie* my *Scriabin* loving cucumber monster.


No, that would be me.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I do like Mozart some. But after awfterwhile, his music gets so predictable. Especially from the dominant to the tonic. Does it always have to have a trill there? I have yet to find the perfect composer. I prefer to listen to as much variety as I can to make up for it. I thought of a joke for this but maybe it is too distasteful to share.


Predictable? A friend of mine once said that of Mozart - I took a few concertos, sonatas - sat down with him and he just could not guess any time what would happen next. 
Trills are there for a very good musical reason - in case you haven't heard it's called ornamentation - which, by the way - pianists such as Ashkenazy are rather liberal in their use of in Mozart and it ruins the music for me. By the same token you don't like Bach, Haydn and others.
The fact is my friend - you have little taste for Mozart -which I do not blame you for at all.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Bringing it back on topic, Mahler's 2nd Symphony is a piece that moves me like no other. It has quite literally everything. Some incredibly loud, terrifying passages (the 'cry of disgust' that opens the finale), then some of the quietest music (the offstage solos; the choir's first entry), and it all climaxes in the most moving, uplifting (pardon the pun) conclusion to any piece of music ever written, a conclusion which, on more than one occasion, has left me in tears by its end.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

stomanek said:


> It's a pity when someone opens their heart on this forum people respond with totally insensitive replies - such as - "I like Ligeti"
> 
> OP - I know where you are coming from -thanks for sharing - I am a Mozart fan too - if anything I think Mozart is UNDER rated. His genius and contribution to this earth have not yet been properly recognised to the extent which is deserved by his vast treasury of musical diamonds.


I didn't see anyone doing this? *Mozart* under rated???


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

macgeek2005 said:


> I just need to share.. as it has been getting even more intense of late.
> 
> My days revolve almost primarily around listening to music and just being moved and touched by it to a degree unprecedented in my life. Ever since I took a Mozart course last quarter and bought the Complete Mozart Edition I've just completely fallen in love with Mozart more than ever before.. and that is what I listen to mostly at the moment. Overall though, I am moved deeply by music from Bach to Mahler.. right now I am just in an intense Mozart phase.
> 
> ...


This is a wonderfully, sensitive response to great music and thank you for it. Take no notice of the superficial, sometimes childish, comments from some of the people on this thread. You've obviously found something in the music of Mozart which has enriched your life immeasurably and I can certainly identify with that. Your end question about being surprised you're still alive at the end of them.....I don't think this happens, for me, with Mozart but certainly with Beethoven, Bach and Brahms - the ending of the Brahms Symphony No. 4, just as one example, leave me feeling this way. That, the Bach B Minor Mass and many, many others.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I love *Ligeti*


OH YEAH??? You like LIGETI? Well then, I challenge you to a DUEL! A duel of fanaticism!

Russian Composers own your Ligeti. Plus, you're outnumbered. :devil: :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> OH YEAH??? You like LIGETI? Well then, I challenge you to a DUEL! A duel of fanaticism!
> 
> Russian Composers own your Ligeti. Plus, you're outnumbered. :devil: :tiphat:


Backup is on the way for me. :tiphat:


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I do like Mozart some. But after awfterwhile, his music gets so predictable.


You should take a gander at this:

http://thechronicleherald.ca/canada/65362-prof-maps-math-music-mozart-least-predictable


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Backup is on the way for me. :tiphat:


We are ready.








St. Petersburg Town Hall Square at Dusk. No weapons. Do we have a deal?

Yes, we are Mafiya. Or, as we prefer, Kuchka. :tiphat:


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> I didn't see anyone doing this? *Mozart* under rated???


Just like how Medtner is overrated


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The problem is you guys are so this today, that tomorrow. You don't know what true, whole, steadfast, complete, utter and uncompromising devotion to a composer is like. Whores.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Couchie said:


> The problem is you guys are so this today, that tomorrow. You don't know what true, whole, steadfast, complete, utter and uncompromising devotion to a composer is like. Whores.


Yeah some of us have a different composer every night. We are real music ****s. lol


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> We are ready.
> View attachment 6194
> 
> 
> ...


I've already got my gang of *Ligeti* lovers set up in the fictional country of Breughelland moments before _Le Grand Macabre_ begins. You lot be there at midnight, no weapons, and then the macabre will begin.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

poconoron said:


> You should take a gander at this:
> 
> http://thechronicleherald.ca/canada/65362-prof-maps-math-music-mozart-least-predictable


That is invaluable - I feel like sending you 100 USD for that - now I will be able to stick that research up the nose of any ignoramus that claims Mozart's music is predictable.
Yet there is a phenomena of people saying Mozart is predictable. Upon what is it based? Not anything that has an empiracle reality for certain. I can only assume those listeners have a very narrow experience of Mozart - hear, say, the Jupiter symphony a dozen times and begin to tire of it - forgetting their amazement the first time they heard it.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> I didn't see anyone doing this? *Mozart* under rated???


I wondered whether anyone would understand what I mean. Mozart is revered around the world by those who love and understand his music - I just don't think it could ever be enough. His statue should adorn every village/town/city street - now do you understand?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

It looks like the Mozart fanatics are even more fanatical than the Wagner and Ligeti fanatic.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

stomanek said:


> It's a pity when someone opens their heart on this forum people respond with totally insensitive replies - such as - "I like Ligeti"


So true. It's like the Romantic opening his heart, only to be bogged down by a heartless, soulless Modernist or Classicist.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe the thread title is little bit heavy.

"In love" is a very serious term. As much as as I love the music, I would not characterized as "deeply in love". Maybe some other terms are more appropriate. That was why I avoided using "in love" in my first reply. I am more moved, and enthused.

But I don't have problem with a simple statement such as "I love Mozart" or "I love Ligeti", as long as we have the reasoning for that.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

stomanek said:


> I wondered whether anyone would understand what I mean. Mozart is revered around the world by those who love and understand his music - I just don't think it could ever be enough. His statue should adorn every village/town/city street - now do you understand?


I disagree. As much as I love music....and it is a great passion to me, I don't think any composer should be paid the reverence of a deity.


----------



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> This is a wonderfully, sensitive response to great music and thank you for it. Take no notice of the superficial, sometimes childish, comments from some of the people on this thread. You've obviously found something in the music of Mozart which has enriched your life immeasurably and I can certainly identify with that. Your end question about being surprised you're still alive at the end of them.....I don't think this happens, for me, with Mozart but certainly with Beethoven, Bach and Brahms - the ending of the Brahms Symphony No. 4, just as one example, leave me feeling this way. That, the Bach B Minor Mass and many, many others.


I totally agree. The OP is wonderful and reminds me of my own experience with Mozart. I love Bach and Beethoven, also. My guess is Peeyaj feels the same way about Schubert. I don't know what I would do without music.


----------



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

There are enough statues of political and military leaders, more statues of great artists!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread is about as flowery as Mozart's music. lol Even the fanatics don't usually mention the words "deeply in love" with their composer. Really enjoying or thrilling would be more appropiate words for discussions about Composers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

I can completely relate to the expression "deeply in love" regarding music, or even literature. Muddy has the idea - well done!! I feel great passion towards serious music and I absolutely ADORE Beethoven. Totally. And I make no apologies; in fact, I celebrate it. Long live the sensitive, intelligent types!! We need more of them.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Sonata said:


> I disagree. As much as I love music....and it is a great passion to me, I don't think any composer should be paid the reverence of a deity.


First of all - I don't see anything wrong with revering Mozart or any composer/artist. They certainly deserve respect more than any authoritarian nasty god (as depicted in the bible) or son of god whose major achievement was to get nailed to a cross, inspiring a religeon that has claimed more lives than all the wars of the world put together.

A statue is merely a mark of honour and respect for a human who has made some special contribution to the world.

In some countries - France Russia - they use street names to honour great humans - so in Paris you will find Rue Mozart, Rue Einstein - which I think is fantastic. In Britain it seems we revere trees and royalty- so you get Elm Street, Poplar Avenue, Queens Road, King Street.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Ooo-kaay! Now all sing after me, "I talk to the trees, but they don't listen to me...!"


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

It's just that not everyone's life revolves around music. I see nothing wrong with Mozart statues, but just that it's a little much to expect them EVERYWHERE. And I think it's a stretch to think that should be the way.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

But enough about that....to the original poster: You have a way with words) It's great that his music has touched you so deeply. I can't say that there is a composer that has touched me to the extent that Mozart has touched you and stomaneck. However, I am really growing to appreciate his music more and more as of late.

As far as what composer deeply moves me, I'd have to go with Mahler. He stimulates me on an intellectual level when I'm focusing on his new music, but also reaches my emotions. I have his complete recordings set (a much smaller enterprise than Mozart's to be sure!) and am enjoying going through disc by disc and taking my time learning his music.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I am deeply in love with:

1. Schubert, as the person.

2. His music.

I love Schubert as a person like a fan who keeps idolizing him. I empathized with him. I empathized to those things that happened on his life.. The tragedy of his young death. His failings, all those little things that make him the "Little Mushroom" in my heart.

His music speaks to me deeply. No other composers such spoken to me when listening to those music. 
Those slow movements of him that would well up tears in my eyes.. They are extraordinary. He had his own failings as a composer, but those failings made me appreciate his music even more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Peejay, those are beautiful sentiments and I must say I share them. Schubert is wonderful and I've just presented a 2 hour seminar for Music Appreciation on Schubert and his life in Vienna. It was well received and the audience was humming along to "Die Traubenpost" from "Swanengesang" at the end!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> This thread is about as flowery as Mozart's music. lol .


Do yourself a favor: raise your hand, and slap your face with it. lol.

Your snide comments towards people who are able to appreciate and respond more intensely to music that you don't are getting tiresome.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I can relate to the OP; spent many a time in tears while listening to Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert etc. There is something quite magical about music composed between 1750-1830, for me anyway. It was a period that changed music forever and after that I don't think 'classical' music has got any better. Just more complicated. I'm listening to Hadyn's 'philosopher' at the moment, exquisitely simple yet extremely effective.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

trazom said:


> Do yourself a favor: raise your hand, and slap your face with it. lol.
> 
> Your snide comments towards people who are able to appreciate and respond more intensely to music that you don't are getting tiresome.


Do yourself a favor and stop posting.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Sonata said:


> As far as what composer deeply moves me, I'd have to go with Mahler. He stimulates me on an intellectual level when I'm focusing on his new music, but also reaches my emotions. I have his complete recordings set (a much smaller enterprise than Mozart's to be sure!) and am enjoying going through disc by disc and taking my time learning his music.


Hi Sonata... 

I assume you are referring to the EMI boxset which came out for his anniversary? There's some great material on there for a comparatively modest price, isn't there? Aren't anniversaries great? Anyway, I spent most of 2010 doing what you appear to be doing now, and it is a very worthwhile, almost spiritual experience, isn't it? It's funny, but at 44, his music touches me far more than when I first heard it around the age of 20... I guess I'm a late developer.. 

I'm really pleased you're going on this journey; I did so through a certain amount of trial and error and have pieced together his complete works through a series of single disks with what I found to be my favourites... if out of that box set you are looking for another recording of a favourite work, PM me and I will be happy to give you the benefit of my thoughts (for what they are worth).


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

beetzart said:


> I can relate to the OP; spent many a time in tears while listening to Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert etc. There is something quite magical about music composed between 1750-1830, for me anyway. It was a period that changed music forever and after that I don't think 'classical' music has got any better. Just more complicated. I'm listening to Hadyn's 'philosopher' at the moment, exquisitely simple yet extremely effective.


Wow, that is really very well said........... especially "_I don't think 'classical' music has got any better. Just more complicated. _
That exactly mirrors my thinking on music in general. Only occasionally - in Brahms, Dvorak and a few others does post-classical period music approach, for me, the period you mentioned.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Someone mentioned Mozart fanatics.........yes, I qualify as one. Some of the greatest composers have expressed it better than I:

Mozart is the highest, the culminating point that beauty has attained in the sphere of music. 
- (Tchaikovsky)

Does it not seem as if Mozart's works become fresher and fresher the oftener we hear them?
- (Robert Schumann)

Mozart encompasses the entire domain of musical creation, but I've got only the keyboard in my poor head.
- (Chopin)

What a picture of a better world you have given us, Mozart!
- (Franz Schubert)

And so many others, but I won't go on and on.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

All the love for Mozart here is RUINING MY EYES, EARS AND BRAIN. WHY CAN'T YOU GUYS LOVE ATONALITY A LITTLE MORE?! SCREW MOZART! WHO CARES?

May seem harsh, but that's just my opinion anyway.

Mozart's later works are wonderfully crafted and I do appreciate his harmonic skill and contrapuntal mastery, but I have found that his darker works such as the _Adagio and Fugue_ or even the _Misericordias_ (K222) are the ones that I really get into the most. I find it disappointing that there are so little worthwhile pieces by Mozart in the Sturm und Drang style. All the best ones were written by CPE Bach and Haydn. Shame really.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> All the love for Mozart here is RUINING MY EYES, EARS AND BRAIN. WHY CAN'T YOU GUYS LOVE ATONALITY A LITTLE MORE?! SCREW MOZART! WHO CARES?
> 
> May seem harsh, but that's just my opinion anyway.
> 
> Mozart's later works are wonderfully crafted and I do appreciate his harmonic skill and contrapuntal mastery, but I have found that his darker works such as the _Adagio and Fugue_ or even the _Misericordias_ (K222) are the ones that I really get into the most. I find it disappointing that there are so little worthwhile pieces by Mozart in the Sturm und Drang style. All the best ones were written by CPE Bach and Haydn. Shame really.


I will admit that I wish for more Mozart "Sturm und Drang" style pieces, since he did it so well. Oh, well, no one is perfect.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> All the love for Mozart here is RUINING MY EYES, EARS AND BRAIN. WHY CAN'T YOU GUYS LOVE ATONALITY A LITTLE MORE?! SCREW MOZART! WHO CARES?
> 
> May seem harsh, but that's just my opinion anyway.
> 
> Mozart's later works are wonderfully crafted and I do appreciate his harmonic skill and contrapuntal mastery, but I have found that his darker works such as the _Adagio and Fugue_ or even the _Misericordias_ (K222) are the ones that I really get into the most. I find it disappointing that there are so little worthwhile pieces by Mozart in the Sturm und Drang style. All the best ones were written by CPE Bach and Haydn. Shame really.


I don't know K222 - must look it up.
Do you like the piano quartet in g minor?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

stomanek said:


> I don't know K222 - must look it up.
> Do you like the piano quartet in g minor?


MISERICORDIAS DOMINI






I do not know well his g minor piano quartet but I am sure I won't be interested in much Mozart right now. I'm off in the land of *atonality* probably due to return in a couple of weeks. :tiphat:


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> MISERICORDIAS DOMINI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I will listen.

If you don't know Mozart's G minor piano quartet - you don't know Mozart! Still - you might say the same to me about K222


----------

